# Kuota Anyone???



## piatzo (Jul 15, 2010)

I went to the local bike shop or I should say several local bikes shops today looking and found a street bike called Kuota. Has anyone had any experience with this bike or know of anyone that has? 

I've never heard of it before. I've been checking out bikes to select one to purchase from Felt, Cervelo, Cannondale, Specialized and now the Kuota and would like to get some insight from anyone with knowledge about this bike. 

I notice that there isn't a section here on the forums for the Kuota like the other bikes like Felt etc.. I don't know if that is a bad sign?

Thanks,
Piatzo


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

Here you go:

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=kuota


----------



## piatzo (Jul 15, 2010)

@frpax that was amusing. I've done that but wanted to hear from past buyers, riders and others that know of someone that owns one.


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

Sorry, I couldn't resist!

I've never owned one, but they are high end frames. Very highly regarded. Along the lines of Cervelo, Argon, etc. If I had the means, I'd be tempted to get one.


----------



## sa7nt (Jun 28, 2010)

I own a 2009 Kuota Kredo Ultra. It's a fantastic bike - stiff and light. Any specific questions you have I'll be happy to answer.

Here's a pic of my baby:


----------



## piatzo (Jul 15, 2010)

@sa7net I certainly appreciate the help it is very much appreciated! I did a little research on google but hearing from an owner is different than hearing from the dealer. 

The bike I looked at was a 2010 and it looked almost like yours, It was sharpe looking but didn't test ride it just yet. It felt lite weight. The one I looked at was white and red but in general very close to what you have pictured! Sweet looking ride too that you have.

I'm looking to get back into riding and it's been 20 years since I've gotten on a bike and now is a better day than ever... 

Can you give me some feedback or general information such as how it rides, have you had problems, goods and bads more or less? Curious what did you pay for yours? I think the one I was looking at was $2,500 give or take $200.00 Thanks so much!!!

@frpax It's all good. I got a good laugh out of it  I knew you were just kidding around..


----------



## sa7nt (Jun 28, 2010)

Piatzo, 

Kuota makes quality cycles. The current UHC Team rides Kuota KOMs. Floyd Landis and the 2009 Team Ouch rode Kuota Kredo Ultras. 

As for me, I will never reach the levels of Landis or the current crop of riders, but if it's good enough for them, it's more than good enough for me. 

The frame is extremely light, which makes it easy to climb here in the southern Arizona mountains. The carbon fiber frame is much smoother to ride than my aluminum frame bikes. The bike is stiff and responsive. I don't put out the power that the professional riders do but I have been unable to discover any amount of flex when standing out of the saddle.

The bike looks great and does exactly what I need it to. I thought since it was a professional racing bike, the ride would be uncomfortable but I found it to be more comfortable than my Felt F75 with an upright stem. That may be due to the fact that the felt has an aluminum frame and transfers more road vibration to the rider. Either way, I love this thing and use it for my daily commute as well as for long weekend rides.

Price will likely depend on what model you get (Kebel, Kharma, Kredo Ultra, Kult, KOM, etc..) and what component group you decide on. The models look similar, so it's important you look ask the dealer what model he's selling you. All of the models have received generally good reviews, so you'll likely be happy with whichever one you decide on should you end up with a Kuota,but the Kredo Ultra, Kult and the KOM will cost a bit more since they are professional level bikes. Since you asked, I was able to grab my Kredo Ultra with SRAM Force components for 3500 with new shoes and pedals. 


Floyd Landis' Team Ouch Kredo Ultra:


----------



## Tino Chiappelli (Apr 25, 2005)

Sounds like these guys have things covered (Thanks!). But if you need anything else, please don't hesitate to ask me. 

Right now, we (in North America) have a 'Tour promotion going on where some of our bikes are 15-30% off at retailers across the countries (US & Canada). Prices go back up to our normal MSRP's on 7/28/2010, so just be aware of that.

I'd love to have a Kuota forum here and have requested it a number of times. I'd appreciate the opportunity to do the same things for Kuota here as I did when I was with Look (and they continue to do a stellar job at it as well). It just hasn't happened as of yet. But we'll keep trying!

If you've got any questions, please feel free to drop me a message or ask here.

Thanks,
Tino @ Kuota North America


----------



## piatzo (Jul 15, 2010)

@Tino Where are the tour promotions located at? I'd be willing to travel up to 600 miles from my location. I was cruious when are the 2011's coming out?

Thanks


----------



## Tino Chiappelli (Apr 25, 2005)

Our Tour promo isn't being held at any particular dealer, but any of our dealers can participate. Go here for a dealer listing:

http://www.kuotanorthamerica.com/dealerlocator.aspx

2011 bikes are still a bit off for us, I'm awaiting a firm date from Italy now. I expect it will be Aug/Sept before we start to see the bulk of the '11 bikes.


----------



## piatzo (Jul 15, 2010)

@Tino 

CAN  is a huge word when it comes to dealers wanting to participate or NOT  I don't think our local dealer is budging from their price. 

I might hold off until Aug/Sept to see what Karma is coming out with. Do you know what's coming out with the Karma?

Problem here with our local dealer is they don't know anything about the bike. In fact one of the guys had to go online and look up the specs and get intel for me. 

I would have had a heart attack if it was one of my employees that didn't know our products inside and out. Then again I've been in business for 26 years and I'm old school when it comes to customer service and product knowledge. 

I really love the Karma but there is just one dealer that I have found in our area. I would be willing to drive up to 600 miles as mentioned before for the right deal and bike. Thanks Tino for your help.


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

Hey wait a minute... aren't these GIRLS bikes? :devil:


----------



## piatzo (Jul 15, 2010)

lol ... I found out after getting feedback and doing research that they are not girls bikes. I never knew buying a bike would be so difficult


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

I was just giving you a hard time. Good thing you've got a great sense of humor!

So why is buying a bike so difficult? Too many choices? Or bad info from your LBS?


----------



## piatzo (Jul 15, 2010)

@frpax I would have to state bad intel and lack of education about the products from the LBS has caused the delays in me purchasing. I don't even think the one bike shop was fitting me correctly on the Kuota. 

I'm a tad fraustrated but I'm excited knowing that I will be on the road soon riding. I'm glad I take my time learning and researching. It's great to have people like you guys helping with information. Thanks a million!!!! 

Oh I knew you were just kidding around. I don't take things to heart to often  Life's to short!


----------



## Raedyn (Jul 18, 2010)

I bought my Kult with Ultegra components, a couple of weeks ago. It was listed for $5,000 with a 20 percent discount. My LBS took off another $400 for a blemish on the top tube. I paid $3600 for the bike. 

I had to replace the saddle - the Selle San Marcos 130 saddle is too small. I also replaced the Fulcrum 5 wheelset with carbon clinchers from my old bike.

I rode a century last weekend and the bike was great. I was tentative at first because the geometry is different from my last bike, but I had zero issues. It was fast and handled nicely. The course was flat, and my regular ride is fairly flat as well, so I haven't had a chance to try it on hills yet. 

Overall, I am extremely happy with it. It is not quite as light as my old bike, but it is very responsive and stiff. Where my old ride was borderline plush, this bike feels livelier.


----------



## sa7nt (Jun 28, 2010)

Very nice. Welcome to the club. What did you do with the SSM saddle? I'll give you some cash for it if you're looking to get rid of it.


----------



## piatzo (Jul 15, 2010)

My LBS also offered me 20% off the Kuota Karma. It might be due to the fact that the 2011's are coming. I love the look of your bike. Very Nice!!!!


----------



## sa7nt (Jun 28, 2010)

Piatzo, when are we going to see your bike here?


----------



## piatzo (Jul 15, 2010)

@sa7nt I'm working on it.. I'm too looking now at the Kuota Karma and Kult. I'm also thinking about waiting on the 2011's but there might not be a big difference and I can save hundreds on the 2010's


----------



## Raedyn (Jul 18, 2010)

Sorry, I don't have the SSM anymore


----------



## piatzo (Jul 15, 2010)

I'm heading out the door everyone to take a look at some Kuota's. It's a three hour drive so wish me luck. I'm hoping I'll be coming back home with a ride!!!!


----------



## Raedyn (Jul 18, 2010)

Good luck!


----------



## piatzo (Jul 15, 2010)

Raedyn,

What height are you and what size is your bike?





Raedyn said:


> I bought my Kult with Ultegra components, a couple of weeks ago. It was listed for $5,000 with a 20 percent discount. My LBS took off another $400 for a blemish on the top tube. I paid $3600 for the bike.
> 
> I had to replace the saddle - the Selle San Marcos 130 saddle is too small. I also replaced the Fulcrum 5 wheelset with carbon clinchers from my old bike.
> 
> ...


----------



## Raedyn (Jul 18, 2010)

I am 5'9" and my bike is a medium. I think it is around a 53cm. My old bike was a 54cm and it was just a little big for me; the geometry was different too. I probably could have gone with a small frame - I think they are 51 or 52cm.

The most important thing is to get on the bike and pick the size you feel most comfortable with.


----------



## crazyhorse69 (Aug 6, 2010)

*@Raedyn*

where did you buy your Kuota KUlt?
im having headache trying to find a Kuota dealer here in Los Anegeles area.


----------



## Raedyn (Jul 18, 2010)

crazyhorse69, I bought my bike in Northern Virginia, but if you go to Kuota North America you can do a search by zip code. There are a couple in Santa Monica that I noticed, but there may be others closer to you.


----------



## crazyhorse69 (Aug 6, 2010)

@Raedyn....i went to those crappy dealers in santa monica, the prices are 2 high and costumer service was horrible. Also they dont have the complete bike, they just have the frame and fork.
KOM frame = $3,175
KULT frame= $2,949 what do you think?


----------



## crazyhorse69 (Aug 6, 2010)

@Raedyn....does the dealer you bought your bike from have website or something?
if yes put it down here.


----------



## Raedyn (Jul 18, 2010)

From what I've seen online, the price on the KULT frame is on the lower end. Some places have them for 500 bucks higher, so you could do worse. Did you try talking the guy down further?


----------



## crazyhorse69 (Aug 6, 2010)

man, i dont why its so hard to get a great bike(kuota) ...Raedyn, i didnt try it because that guy was a crap...that store have a horrible customer service.


----------



## crazyhorse69 (Aug 6, 2010)

man, i dont why its so hard to get a great bike(kuota) ...Raedyn, i didnt try it because that guy was a crap...that store have a horrible customer service.


----------



## sa7nt (Jun 28, 2010)

crazyhorse, www.trisports.com is an authorized Kuota dealer and where I got a pretty good deal. Their website doesn't list the Kult yet but if you talked to them they might be able to help you out or point you to someone that has it. They are widely regarded as one of the best Tri shops in the nation.


----------



## derosa2000 (Sep 18, 2009)

I had two bikes for 2010 season LOOK 595 Ultra and Kuota KULT , I found Kult too stiff for me , my weight 67kg .


----------



## ganninnia (Jul 5, 2010)

Hey Sa7nt,

I just picked up the same bike as yours recently. However, I haven't had a chance to really ride it yet.

I noticed that the top-tube and down-tube are kinda thin. When I press down on them from the sides, particularly the down-tube, I'm able to compress the carbon horizontally.

Do you notice the same on your bike? Also, do you notice flexing under heavy load?



sa7nt said:


> I own a 2009 Kuota Kredo Ultra. It's a fantastic bike - stiff and light. Any specific questions you have I'll be happy to answer.
> 
> Here's a pic of my baby:


----------



## ganninnia (Jul 5, 2010)

Sa7nt,

I just picked up the same bike a couple months ago. However, I haven't had a chance to really test the bike out yet.

A couple of things that I'd like to point out:

I noticed that the top-tube and down-tube are kinda thin. When I press down on them from the sides, particularly the down-tube, I'm able to compress the carbon horizontally.

Do you notice the same on your bike? Also, do you notice flexing under heavy load?



sa7nt said:


> I own a 2009 Kuota Kredo Ultra. It's a fantastic bike - stiff and light. Any specific questions you have I'll be happy to answer.
> 
> Here's a pic of my baby:


----------



## Groomer1uk (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi, love your bike, i have the same but in red. Rides superb, but whenever i'm out the saddle climbing, i'm getting a constant creaking sound, which i'm guessing is from the bottom bracket. Just wondering if you have had a similar problem, and if you know of a way to sorting the problem. Thanks


----------



## Raedyn (Jul 18, 2010)

I had some creaking from my bottom bracket on my Kult when I first bought it. I took it to my LBS and they adjusted it. I think they may have added a shim, but I'm not sure.

Later on my bike developed another creak, which seemed to come from the bottom bracket, but this time the culprit was the adjust length system (ALS) insert on the crank arm. They lubed the insert and the noise went away.


----------



## Groomer1uk (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks for getting back to me so quickly. My kult is going to the mechanic i use, tomorrow, so i'll mention to him the advise you have given. If i get the problem fixed i'll post on here and let you know. Thanks again


----------

